# Lascaux Local Hero - Welsh Pony Stallion



## ilovemyPhillip

_TEAR this guy apart. I really really like him.. A lot. Lol. Too bad he is in freaking Washington!! Grr! West Coast.. Goin' that way for the Welsh business ._

_Some given information.
__ Multi Supreme Champion Section C Welsh Pony of Cob Type Stallion 
12:0 hand Liver Chestnut with 4 white socks 
Hero is broke to Ride and Drive. He would make a wonderful Dressage mount or Combined Driving Pony. 
Asking $3500
_
_Link: *"Hero"*_

_A picture:









I DO NOT OWN THE PHOTO! Taken from;
WishBroke Welsh Cobs and Sport Ponies

Thanks everyone! Just window shopping, probably):

_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

_... Bump?_


----------



## SeeinSpotz

WOW =) he is HANDSOME!!!!!!!! i really like him!


----------



## CaptainLiecy

doesn't look like liver chestnut to me...


----------



## draykesmom

i like him.. i think you should just buy him.. lol


----------



## my2geldings

He's a nice looking animal, but what are you going to do with a stud AND of that height?


----------



## jagman6201

He is a liver chestnut - a very dark LC, and honestly a pretty good example of what a LC actually is. It's more obvious in some of the photos in the link provided. 

He's cute - but I'm not a big fan of his legs, at least by the photos provided (which aren't great for conformation critique). He looks like he's over at the knee in the front and camped out in back. Look at the angle of his hind leg closest to us, that kind of strain won't handle well as he gets older. 

Like I said though, he's cute - but not to die for I guess. Haha


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

My2Geldings said:


> He's a nice looking animal, but what are you going to do with a stud AND of that height?


_I want to start halter shows. And by his's pedigree, probably stud him out. I'm very small (5' even). And arounf 95 pounds, so I could also ride him.. lightly. Hunter maybe? He aldo drives, so a pleasure driver? Or competition? I really was just window shopping. He's very nice, and on the other side of the country.. so I doubt my family will go get him :?. But I do want Welsh.. they all end up being on the west coast :lol:. All the one's like that over here are like 10k or more. _


----------



## orin

all i can say is i want!!!!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

_Lol, I knowwwwww. I want him too, it would be a good learning experience_


----------



## ridergirl23

i wouls steal him in an instant! haha i looooooove him


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow

hes freaking PRESH!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

_I'm glad everyone likes him_


----------



## eralcx3

If you are looking for a nice welsh, the place I ride at breeds them. They always turn out really nice too! The babies born last summer are SUPER cute. the website is Flying Change PHP Home hope this helps! =)

but I do think the stallion you posted is VERY VERY cute!


----------

